#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Duvidas da OLT Fiberhome.

## sgnetararuama

Estou pensando em comprar umas OLT´s FiberHome modelo:
OLT AN5516-04 FBH 02U HSUA+GC8B PWRA MINI POWER 220V AC ( http://www.excellinformatica.com.py/?inc=view&p=5082&prod=F.%20OLT%20AN5516-04%20FBH%2002U%20HSUA+GC8B%20PWRA%20MINI%20POWER%20220V%20AC )

Nela ainda da para colocar mais uma placa:
OLT PLACA GC8B GPON FIBERHOME 5516-010-OLT GC8B

Pelo que vi, existe 3 modelos delas:
1) B+
2) C+
3) C++

Alguém sabe me informar a diferenças entre elas, pois procurei o datasheets da mesma e nao achei.

Minha Intenção e colocar cada uma desta OLT dentro dos Bairros aonde atendo. Não pretendo centralizar tudo em so lugar nao.

----------


## rogeriopaduam

Olá, bom dia amigo eu tenho aqui uma olt fiberHome AN5516-04 e achei muito tranquilo a configuração e via console e via software a través do amn2000 você tem todo o controle e facilidade de configuração já tenho mais de 1000 clientes simultâneos conectados e divididos em células as ONU e finalizando no UTP e funcionando perfeitamente.

----------


## sgnetararuama

Show, mais voce sabe o signficado de cada placa acima especificada.
pois uma tem b+ a outra c+ e a outra c++, ai ja iria comprar a melhor

----------


## andrecarlim

A diferença é a "intensidade" do sinal, só que você não pode colocar uma placa do tipo c++ para iluminar ONU que ficaram muito perto da olt, tem que adequar, calcular para dimensionar bem...

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Zeroberto

Rogerio,
A Digistar possui GPON também a preços bem competitivos e nossa OLT já sai de fábrica com SFP GPON C+ (mais indicado). Se quiseres uma cotação, por favor, envie uma solicitação para [email protected] com seu CNPJ e dados de contato, que lhe enviaremos uma cotação com todos os detalhes.
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...dolt-1288.html

----------


## Luspmais

> Rogerio,
> A Digistar possui GPON também a preços bem competitivos e nossa OLT já sai de fábrica com SFP GPON C+ (mais indicado). Se quiseres uma cotação, por favor, envie uma solicitação para [email protected] com seu CNPJ e dados de contato, que lhe enviaremos uma cotação com todos os detalhes.
> http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...dolt-1288.html


Pegando uma carona, enviei um email solicitando a cotação. Obrigado.

----------


## Zeroberto

> Pegando uma carona, enviei um email solicitando a cotação. Obrigado.


Já recebemos sua solicitação. Obrigado pelo contato. Logo mais já estaremos respondendo

----------

